# Hunter Chair Lift Accident



## catskillman (Apr 3, 2011)

Yesterday a chair on the Z lift broke at the weld - while someone was on it!  Anyone have a photo?


----------



## Nick (Apr 3, 2011)

holy crap 

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## dmc (Apr 3, 2011)

I saw some photos. - talked to the patroller involved.. No issues - people are ok and in good spirits.  they just removed the chair - first I've evr seen something like that for sure..

i rode the Z after it happened - no lift issues..  Well until the 6pack broke down at 330..

We joked that Hunter is just jumping the gun on taking the lift down..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Apr 3, 2011)

Well that's friggin' frightening.  Good thing it didnt happen from high up or they would've owned Hunter (assuming the lived of course).


----------



## millerm277 (Apr 3, 2011)

Chair 123. I was on the Z today and caught the new "gap" caused by it being missing.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 3, 2011)

Its just pissed off that its being replaced...


----------



## Eski (Apr 4, 2011)

I took a couple of pics, it was all handled pretty quickly ... rode that gap as well today ... the 6-pack did run again til 5 as well as the F lift (saturday)


----------



## RichT (Apr 4, 2011)

Rode it Sunday. Two gaps, chair 12 and 121 both missing. I won't miss the thing at least after the quad goes up i'll be able to use the foot rests!


----------



## catskills (Apr 4, 2011)

kingslug said:


> Its just pissed off that its being replaced...


Yup its like chair lifts have a  mind and they know they are going to be replaced.  Many years ago when Belleayre's double chair lift 6 was scheduled to be dismantled, Lift 6  would have all these ghost stops and then one day it made ski patrol do a lift EVAC.  At least you can still ride Belleayre's old double lift 6 at Plattekill.  

Anyone know if  Hunter's z-Lift is being moved to another resort?


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

catskills said:


> Anyone know if  Hunter's z-Lift is being moved to another resort?



Not sure where the Y chair is going either..  Hopefully to some area of expansion..


----------



## catskillman (Apr 4, 2011)

word is that Y & Z did not pass the state inspection and are condemmed effective May 1.  They state agreed to give them 1 more year on the lifts but this is it.  This is what forced the 6 pack purchase and the relo of the quad.  

I also heard that clearing has started for glade skiing on the west side.  I figured that was for the quad.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

catskillman said:


> I also heard that clearing has started for glade skiing on the west side.  I figured that was for the quad.



yeah.... they really made a dent on the woods between Lower Taylors and Clairs..


----------



## catskills (Apr 4, 2011)

Did Hunter One's E-LIFT build in 1968 pass ?  I actually like to ride the old E-LIFT at least once a year.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 4, 2011)

catskillman said:


> word is that Y & Z did not pass the state inspection and are condemmed effective May 1.



If they based the rating of Z lift on comfort level it would have been condemned years ago. It can barely fit two adults, the bar hits you on the head when it comes down, and forget about using the foot rest if you're taller than 4'11". I needed an adjustment from the chiropractor every day I rode it. It must have been built by hobbits and imported from the Shire. That's the price we've had to pay to get to that great terrain. Goodbye Z lift, don't let the door hit ya.
There, I said it. Feel much better now. Rant over.


----------



## dmc (Apr 4, 2011)

legalskier said:


> If they based the rating of Z lift on comfort level it would have been condemned years ago. It can barely fit two adults, the bar hits you on the head when it comes down, and forget about using the foot rest if you're taller than 4'11". I needed an adjustment from the chiropractor every day I rode it. It must have been built by hobbits and imported from the Shire. That's the price we've had to pay to get to that great terrain. Goodbye Z lift, don't let the door hit ya.
> There, I said it. Feel much better now. Rant over.




I called it the Hervé Villechaize memorial chairlift.


----------



## zliftsurvivor (Apr 5, 2011)

I was one of the two on the Z when the right sidebar came off on Sat.  Thank goodness the other side did not break off also but I can't believe they kept the z lift running afterwards.  We did get back out there and stayed on the Flyer (until that broke down), then jumped over to the F.  Too bad since we had a great couple of runs on Annapurna right before we got on the now retired Chair 62.  

If anyone has photos or video, please send me a message.  I'm sure you can understand we were preoccupied holding on to dear life to capture the moment.  We'll be there again for the last weekend, but don't know if we're going to push our luck by getting on the Z again.  I think I can wait for the quad.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 5, 2011)

The right sidebar?  WOW - This is differant than the story going around (not that I am surprised)

Were you tilted to the right and sliding that way?  Did it just happen or did you feel/hear it giving away.

Glad everyone is OK - it could have been ugly


----------



## marcski (Apr 5, 2011)

catskillman said:


> The right sidebar?  WOW - This is differant than the story going around (not that I am surprised)
> 
> Were you tilted to the right and sliding that way?  Did it just happen or did you feel/hear it giving away.
> 
> Glad everyone is OK - it could have been ugly




Agreed....And welcome to the board Zliftsurvivor!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 5, 2011)

The only thing that will suck when they put the new lift in is......even more yutzes will be yardsaling down Clairs ..at the same time now...at least the Z kept the numbers down..oy..


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2011)

kingslug said:


> The only thing that will suck when they put the new lift in is......even more yutzes will be yardsaling down Clairs ..at the same time now...at least the Z kept the numbers down..oy..



I've been hearing a new trail for the "yutzes" that will be a intermediate alternative on the West..  I couldn't quite figure it out based upon what i was told..  But it could happen... Where - I have no clue.  But he seemed to say it going to wind down to Wayout somehow..


----------



## dmc (Apr 5, 2011)

catskillman said:


> The right sidebar?  WOW - This is differant than the story going around (not that I am surprised)
> 
> Were you tilted to the right and sliding that way?  Did it just happen or did you feel/hear it giving away.
> 
> Glad everyone is OK - it could have been ugly



Thats the story I heard..  And the reason why I headed back to Purna when they start the chair again..   Figured I'd never heard of such a thing before and didn't think chairs would be raining from the sky anytime soon...

Plus - Prune and Clairs were good..


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

zliftsurvivor said:


> I was one of the two on the Z when the right sidebar came off on Sat.  Thank goodness the other side did not break off also but I can't believe they kept the z lift running afterwards.  We did get back out there and stayed on the Flyer (until that broke down), then jumped over to the F.  Too bad since we had a great couple of runs on Annapurna right before we got on the now retired Chair 62.
> 
> If anyone has photos or video, please send me a message.  I'm sure you can understand we were preoccupied holding on to dear life to capture the moment.  We'll be there again for the last weekend, but don't know if we're going to push our luck by getting on the Z again.  I think I can wait for the quad.



Wow welcome to the board, and what a perfectly apt name! 

Glad everything worked out OK for you!


----------



## NYSkibum (Apr 5, 2011)

zliftsurvivor said:


> I was one of the two on the Z when the right sidebar came off on Sat.  Thank goodness the other side did not break off also but I can't believe they kept the z lift running afterwards.  We did get back out there and stayed on the Flyer (until that broke down), then jumped over to the F.  Too bad since we had a great couple of runs on Annapurna right before we got on the now retired Chair 62.
> 
> If anyone has photos or video, please send me a message.  I'm sure you can understand we were preoccupied holding on to dear life to capture the moment.  We'll be there again for the last weekend, but don't know if we're going to push our luck by getting on the Z again.  I think I can wait for the quad.


How were you able to hold yourself up? It looked like the only part of you touching the chair was your hands. I stayed about 100 Ft. above where this happened so that I can get over to the Y lift when it opened. What did Hunter do you the two of you besides giving you a good story to tell. I am glad that you are both well and BTW the skit patrol did an excellent job of getting you both down.


----------



## Nick (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm shocked I can't find this anywhere else.. on the news, other forums, no where. So the chair didn't actually fall to the ground?


----------



## zliftsurvivor (Apr 5, 2011)

No the chair luckily did not fall; only 1 sidebar broke off while we hung on hoping the other wouldn't do the same before ski patrol could get us down.  I signed up with Hunter's FB page and posted it onto their wall a couple hours ago to ask for photos and video and just checked and miraculously disappeared.  I was only able to find another forum who wrote about this at the Mountain Jam website titled "A Story About Tragedy Narrowly Averted" http://bbsmtjam.section101.com/viewtopic.php?t=2000&sid=5fe53574499921337b721762e9e62cac.

I only have pictures of the broken chair after we got down.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=103190&id=1035021343&l=820e9c6dc7


----------



## NYSkibum (Apr 6, 2011)

Did Hunter give you a free season pass for your troubles?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> I'm shocked I can't find this anywhere else.. on the news, other forums, no where. So the chair didn't actually fall to the ground?



No it did not fall to the ground.  the sidebar detached down by the actual chair.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I see that now with the pictures. I want to know too, did you get a free season pass or something? That's amazing, I _still_ can't believe it wasn't reported anywhere.


----------



## Eski (Apr 6, 2011)

zliftsurvivor said:


> No the chair luckily did not fall; only 1 sidebar broke off while we hung on hoping the other wouldn't do the same before ski patrol could get us down.  I signed up with Hunter's FB page and posted it onto their wall a couple hours ago to ask for photos and video and just checked and miraculously disappeared.  I was only able to find another forum who wrote about this at the Mountain Jam website titled "A Story About Tragedy Narrowly Averted" http://bbsmtjam.section101.com/viewtopic.php?t=2000&sid=5fe53574499921337b721762e9e62cac.
> 
> I only have pictures of the broken chair after we got down.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=103190&id=1035021343&l=820e9c6dc7


I posted a pic on my FB page as the rescue was in progress and was swiftly asked to not post it on Hunters site, I obliged to the request  ... if you want, send me your contact info back channel and I'll send you the pics I have, they were taken from the base shack, one shows one person in the chair and the second shows that person just before touching foot back on the ground ... so glad that there were no injuries and it all worked out so smoothly ... heard a rumor you folks were offered a hundred bucks and declined it ... funny how posts get deleted on social sites, I'm no fan of censorship and don't get the point ... we talk about life, good and bad things happen every day, if one can't handle that then they shouldn't deal with message boards and such ...


----------



## neil (Apr 6, 2011)

Those pictures are insane. I would have been shitting it.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Eski said:


> I posted a pic on my FB page as the rescue was in progress and was swiftly asked to not post it on Hunters site, I obliged to the request  ... if you want, send me your contact info back channel and I'll send you the pics I have, they were taken from the base shack, one shows one person in the chair and the second shows that person just before touching foot back on the ground ... so glad that there were no injuries and it all worked out so smoothly ... heard a rumor you folks were offered a hundred bucks and declined it ... funny how posts get deleted on social sites, I'm no fan of censorship and don't get the point ... we talk about life, good and bad things happen every day, if one can't handle that then they shouldn't deal with message boards and such ...



IMHO - Hunter is just protecting themselves from bad press and potential lawsuits..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

zliftsurvivor said:


> I signed up with Hunter's FB page and posted it onto their wall a couple hours ago to ask for photos and video and just checked and miraculously disappeared.





Nick said:


> That's amazing, I _still_ can't believe it wasn't reported anywhere.





Eski said:


> I posted a pic on my FB page as the rescue was in progress and was swiftly asked to not post it on Hunters site



wow, sounds like a cover up going on at Hunter!


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wow, sounds like a cover up going on at Hunter!



I guess.. Or just avoiding bad press and people making assumptions..

The whole chair thing accident got out of control this winter with the CNN live broadcast at Sunday River..  I'd be nervous from a PR perspective too if I were them...


----------



## Eski (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> IMHO - Hunter is just protecting themselves from bad press and potential lawsuits..


the rescue was swift and no one was injured, that sounds like good news to me ... shit happens, such is life


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I guess.. Or just avoiding bad press and people making assumptions..



i'd think suppressing information would only lead to more people making assumptions as the news gets out (and it always gets out)

did i read somewhere that the lift in question was scheduled to be replaced this summer anyway?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 6, 2011)

how high off the ground were they?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Eski said:


> the rescue was swift and no one was injured, that sounds like good news to me ... shit happens, such is life



For you and I - but there's an element that likes lawsuits and see's easy $$ from suing...  

And lawsuits increase lift prices and delay expansion.. potentially...


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

I believe they were offered season passes..  But I'm not 100% sure... Because the are "carpet bombing" the internet with their story..  Which seems weird if it's been resolved..

I wish I was on that chair..  I'd have a cool story and a season pass.


----------



## Eski (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> For you and I - but there's an element that likes lawsuits and see's easy $$ from suing...
> 
> And lawsuits increase lift prices and delay expansion.. potentially...


IF there is a valid reason for a suit due to negligence, than shame on the operator ... I'm hopeful this is not the case here. I place trust in these lift systems and those who operate them on pretty much a daily basis and would hate to learn otherwise


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Eski said:


> IF there is a valid reason for a suit due to negligence, than shame on the operator ... I'm hopeful this is not the case here. I place trust in these lift systems and those who operate them on pretty much a daily basis and would hate to learn otherwise



Of course..

but you know how people get with easy $...


----------



## catskillman (Apr 6, 2011)

It should be a life time season pass.  Hunter has always done a great job in keeping things out of the news.  Remember a few years ago when the maintenance worker died or Bobby who fell of the lift tower.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

catskillman said:


> It should be a life time season pass.  Hunter has always done a great job in keeping things out of the news.  Remember a few years ago when the maintenance worker died or Bobby who fell of the lift tower.



Can you blame them?  in this litigious society we live in - anything can add wood to the lawsuit fire..

Plus - the whole Sunday river thing just made this a big news item...  
Nobody needs that..

i was happy as hell back in the day before the internet told me about every damn issue at a ski area...    Fact is... Chairs rarely fall..  Shit happens..

These folks were off the lift in under 30 minutes - ski patrol perform flawlessly...  Everything was ok..  They were offered something and now they feel the need to jump on every internet ski site and tell the harrowing story..   if i was offered a season pass - I'd just take it and shut up..


----------



## Eski (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Can you blame them?  in this litigious society we live in - anything can add wood to the lawsuit fire..
> 
> Plus - the whole Sunday river thing just made this a big news item...
> Nobody needs that..
> ...


I've got no problem with people reporting facts, good or bad, isn't this what all of these sites are for, sharing views, news and opinions?
if they were offered something and signed a no talk clause, then it's a different story, otherwise, talk/write away ...


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Can you blame them?  in this litigious society we live in - anything can add wood to the lawsuit fire..
> 
> Plus - the whole Sunday river thing just made this a big news item...
> Nobody needs that..
> ...



What happened at Sunday River?


----------



## Eski (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What happened at Sunday River?


it rained and they closed the lifts for 2 days ... oh no, that's a different story ... lol


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Eski said:


> I've got no problem with people reporting facts, good or bad, isn't this what all of these sites are for, sharing views, news and opinions?
> if they were offered something and signed a no talk clause, then it's a different story, otherwise, talk/write away ...



right..  But I'm sure if it was revealed that there was a no talk clause and it got out people would be complaining about that as well..

We may never know what happened with Hunter Management.  But I do know that I've seen her posts on other sites that she became a member just to tell her story..   And I'm sure it doesn't make the Hunter PR people very happy..


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> What happened at Sunday River?



Skiers fell off a chair last December when a cable derailed - a CNN reporter was on one of the lifts and did a live thing..


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Skiers fell off a chair last December when a cable derailed - a CNN reporter was on one of the lifts and did a live thing..



Really? I thought you were all about truth in reporting and not spreading rumors?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Really? I thought you were all about truth in reporting and not spreading rumors?



I messed up it was at *Sugarloaf*.  But it did happen and it was big national news..  And they did an awesome job of evacuating the lift.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2011)

lucky for Hunter the Southwest Airlines incident has grabbed all the "oops, we didn't do a good job maintaining our equipment" headlines.


----------



## NYSkibum (Apr 6, 2011)

2knees said:


> how high off the ground were they?



15- 20 Feet


----------



## catskillman (Apr 11, 2011)

The couple was offered $100 - everyone else stuck on the chair was give $10 off their next visit.  An extra $90 for that ordeal.  No wonder they turned it down.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

catskillman said:


> The couple was offered $100 - everyone else stuck on the chair was give $10 off their next visit.  An extra $90 for that ordeal.  No wonder they turned it down.



I heard they were offered and took season passes..  and then went out a told the story on every website she could find..  Begging for pictures...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> I believe they were offered season passes..  But I'm not 100% sure... Because the are "carpet bombing" the internet with their story..  Which seems weird if it's been resolved..
> 
> I wish I was on that chair..  I'd have a cool story and a season pass.



No kidding, right :idea:.  I would have tried to work "unlimited rounds at the bar next season" into the deal. :beer:



Eski said:


> IF there is a valid reason for a suit due to negligence, than shame on the operator ... I'm hopeful this is not the case here. I place trust in these lift systems and those who operate them on pretty much a daily basis and would hate to learn otherwise


+1.  Sometimes I get on some of the lifts that are older then I am and have to remind myself at how much engineering goes into it.  As long as they are well maintained...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> As long as they are well maintained...



that's the key. is it a coincidence that the chair that failed was on a lift is being torn down this summer?

major props to the Hunter Ski Patrol for  an A+ in response and execution of the evac.  i know SP gets poked fun at by some people around here but good to know they are around and well trained when you need them.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> that's the key. is it a coincidence that the chair that failed was on a lift is being torn down this summer?



that lift was inspected last summer.. All the chairs were taken down and everything..

It's just time to go.. i hope they auction off the chairs.. that another rumor...


----------



## catskillman (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> I heard they were offered and took season passes..  and then went out a told the story on every website she could find..  Begging for pictures...



I was introduced to the couple on Saturday at the deck party (which was very entertaining by the way) - long time Hunter skiers and will continue to be. Nice couple but still rattled over the experienc, as anyone would be.  At that time they had only been offered the $100.........


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

catskillman said:


> I was introduced to the couple on Saturday at the deck party (which was very entertaining by the way) - long time Hunter skiers and will continue to be. Nice couple but still rattled over the experienc, as anyone would be.  At that time they had only been offered the $100.........



Cool... yeah it was a fun day..  we were raging!

Thats different from what I've heard..  But they would know better then anybody I guess..
just seems odd based upon who the people I've heard this from.

glad thy are OK...  And enjoying!


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> I heard they were offered and took season passes..  and then went out a told the story on every website she could find..  Begging for pictures...


They didn't start the thread on this board. It was already started and they asked for pictures. In any case, if the pass wasn't linked to "no talk" agreement, they're free to talk. They didn't blame the resort (not on this board anyway). Just gave detail of the incident. There's a difference. 

I for one, am happy to see it reported. Whether it's by the original victim or bystanders. 



catskills said:


> Yup its like chair lifts have a  mind and they know they are going to be replaced.  Many years ago when Belleayre's double chair lift 6 was scheduled to be dismantled, Lift 6  would have all these ghost stops and then one day it made ski patrol do a lift EVAC.  At least you can still ride Belleayre's old double lift 6 at Plattekill.





gmcunni said:


> that's the key. is it a coincidence that the chair that failed was on a lift is being torn down this summer?





catskillman said:


> word is that Y & Z did not pass the state inspection and are condemmed effective May 1.


Then clearly not a coincident. What prompted the removal was precisely because they're no longer safe.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> i hope they auction off the chairs.. that another rumor...




They auctioned off one of the chairs at the Pig Roast for the Racing Foundation, coincidentaly the same day as the accident.  The bidding (silent auction) was up to $250 when I was there but I have no idea what it ended up selling for.


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

abc said:


> Then clearly not a coincident. What prompted the removal was precisely because they're no longer safe.



How can you say that?  It was scheduled to go 2 summers ago when this whole thing was planned..  

Did they look into the future and see one weld on all the trails fail 2 years ago?


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

abc said:


> They didn't start the thread on this board. It was already started and they asked for pictures. In any case, if the pass wasn't linked to "no talk" agreement, they're free to talk. They didn't blame the resort (not on this board anyway). Just gave detail of the incident. There's a difference.
> 
> I for one, am happy to see it reported. Whether it's by the original victim or bystanders.




Of course it should be reported..
But they are on other sites looking for pictures too..  And they just came here to post about the experience and I highly doubt they will post again.. just seems odd..  Why not go to CNN if you want your story out...

I'm terrified of lawsuits and prices going up..  I really am..


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> But they are on other sites looking for pictures too.. .



people have many motives for pictures DMC.  i broke my collar bone in a sporting event, my father's first question was "are you ok?" and his second question was "did anyone catch it on tape?"


----------



## dmc (Apr 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> people have many motives for pictures DMC.  i broke my collar bone in a sporting event, my father's first question was "are you ok?" and his second question was "did anyone catch it on tape?"



Indeed they do..  I'm just nervous..  Thats all..  We haven't had a real season pass increase in a while and that makes lots of my friends happy....  And things seem to be moving in a good direction as far as lifts and expansion..  

I'm just nervous..


----------



## Eski (Apr 11, 2011)

regardless of any implied motives, I know if it were I on that lift, I would love to have some pics or vids too ... hell, I wasn't even on the lift and took a couple of shots simple due to the gawk factor ... after all, it was an amazing sight to witness and would mean even more to experience it from the riders seat ... so glad lady luck and ski patrol did what they do best  ;-)


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 11, 2011)

Eski said:


> regardless of any implied motives, I know if it were I on that lift, I would love to have some pics or vids too ... hell, I wasn't even on the lift and took a couple of shots simple due to the gawk factor ... after all, it was an amazing sight to witness and would mean even more to experience it from the riders seat ... so glad lady luck and ski patrol did what they do best  ;-)



Excellent post. :flag:

I would be worried to ride a chair lift at Hunter after that. They are lucky to be alive and do not need to be ridiculed.


----------



## abc (Apr 11, 2011)

dmc said:


> I wish they would've talked about what the hill actually offered them.  Or even stayed around to participate in the conversation.  Wonder why they stopped?


Maybe the problem being they weren't offered much! 

If I were scared shitless for 1/2 hr, been offered an insult ($100) for my experience. Then all over the internet that I got a free season pass as compensation, I'd be tempted to see a lawyer to see what I can actually get compensated for! 

People assume they got compensated. That plants in their mind they're entitled to (more than $100) compensation. If they haven't got it, I wouldn't be surprised they'd be starting to look for it now.


----------



## millerm277 (Apr 11, 2011)

catskills said:


> Did Hunter One's E-LIFT build in 1968 pass ?  I actually like to ride the old E-LIFT at least once a year.



That's a Hall. Those things don't die. Y + Z are Poma's.


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 15, 2011)

I was on the lift when it happened, up further below tower 5. The broken chair was by tower 3. We didn't know what was going on for at least 20 minutes. Then we got word that a chair broke. We ALL got worried that somebody got hurt. Then we waited to see the chair when we finally got to the top. And then EVERYONE freaked out. The ski patrol came and marked all the day trippers lift tickets for ten dollars off of their next visit. As a season pass holder, they gave me a voucher for a cocoa OR a cookie. I'd rather get the 10 bucks. They offered the two people on the broken chair $100.00 each. The next day, I said to the head of lift operations that I wasn't getting on the Z lift anymore, and she said "I don't blame you.". Then I found out that they inspected every 3rd chair, not all of them. I woke up in a sweat the night it happened with that broken chair on my mind. To those who are worried that a lawsuit will raise prices, Hunter has gotten sued at least 10 times in the past 10 years and doesn't affect lift prices that much. That's why they have INSURANCE. Windham gets sued more than Hunter, that's for sure. But then, I guess Windham has more stupid lawyers as guests. Hunter is NOT perfect, as is any ski area, but to have a lift sitting outside for over 40 years and painting over the welds when they rust from the inside is not a good idea.


----------



## 180 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hunter is self insured.


----------



## marcski (Apr 15, 2011)

180 said:


> Hunter is self insured.



Maybe upto a certain retention, but they have got to have excess coverage.


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 16, 2011)

No, Hunter is NOT self insured. I should know, for I got hurt there. They were VERY nice to me, compensated me for my injury and fixed the problem so nobody else will get hurt. Where do people get these "facts"? They have the mountain set up for limited liability. Each part of the mountain is a separate entity. Each part is named as "Presidents' ski bowl", "Shanty Hollow", etc. Even the lodge is it's own corporation, so they only have to pay what the section is worth at the maximum value of the land and buildings on it. The lodge is valued at $5,000,000 for example.


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 16, 2011)

abc said:


> ......... I'd be tempted to see a lawyer to see what I can actually get compensated for!.........



And then that attorney would tell you to immediately cease any talk of what happened with anyone, especially the internet. I am consistently amazed how many people involved, or are about to be involved in litigation say incredibly damaging things on the net believing it has the same weight and permanence as a conversation in an alley way.


----------



## freeskier423 (Apr 16, 2011)

I saw the pictures. pretty crazy.


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 16, 2011)

I don't have the inclination to sue anyone, so don't be presumptuous. But it really freaked everyone out. I saw it first hand not just pix. (It's, "shave..haircut... two bits". That's how they teach clave rhythm to beginning percussionists.)


----------



## ed-drum (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm done with this place. Happy DMC?


----------



## NYSkibum (Apr 17, 2011)

*Frozen*

I just rented Frozen. It's about 2 snowboarders stranded on a lift overnight. Everyone who posted on this topic would appreciate the movie.


----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2011)

Eski said:


> regardless of any implied motives, I know if it were I on that lift, I would love to have some pics or vids too ... hell, I wasn't even on the lift and took a couple of shots simple due to the gawk factor ... after all, it was an amazing sight to witness and would mean even more to experience it from the riders seat ... so glad lady luck and ski patrol did what they do best  ;-)



Ditto its a good story lol since no one was hurt

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## catskillman (Apr 18, 2011)

the latest story is the chair did not break at the weld - the "pin"vcame out and 3 others have been found with the same issue.

I did not see the chair so I cannot offer an opinion, that is just the latest story out there, and I am sure there will be others.  There always is.

Thank the Lord (again) that no one got hurt.


----------



## Nick (Apr 18, 2011)

NYSkibum said:


> I just rented Frozen. It's about 2 snowboarders stranded on a lift overnight. Everyone who posted on this topic would appreciate the movie.



I saw that a couple months back, it was kinda ridiculous. It got fairly boring and repetative, I thought. Like that movie Open water.


----------



## dmc (Apr 18, 2011)

catskillman said:


> the latest story is the chair did not break at the weld - the "pin"vcame out and 3 others have been found with the same issue.
> 
> I did not see the chair so I cannot offer an opinion, that is just the latest story out there, and I am sure there will be others.  There always is.
> 
> Thank the Lord (again) that no one got hurt.



I'd hate to be the employee that let that leak..

Hunter is monitoring this thread for sure..


----------



## bvibert (Apr 18, 2011)

Nick said:


> I saw that a couple months back, it was kinda ridiculous. It got fairly boring and repetative, I thought. Like that movie Open water.



It was very ridiculous and boring, IMHO.


----------



## Eski (Apr 18, 2011)

I had heard it was the pin as well ... there were a few chairs on that line that were 'creaky' when ridden, I would grope around trying to silence them along the ride up ... something I've encountered on several older lifts in Any Skitown, USA ...


----------



## dmc (Apr 18, 2011)

ESki -- up for using your high speed quads today?


----------



## Eski (Apr 18, 2011)

dmc said:


> ESki -- up for using your high speed quads today?


got a date with the tax man ...


----------



## dmc (Apr 18, 2011)

Eski said:


> got a date with the tax man ...



riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight...  good luck..


----------



## catskillman (Apr 18, 2011)

I just went on the Hunter website - wanted to see how much snow was left to hike this weekend....

On the landing page are 2 photo's that really make me wonder.........

One is of the enterance to the 6 pack showing that the gates are not working correctly (which was the case for several weeks) and the second more disturbing is a phote of what is the old quad stantions ready to be installed, with obvious large rust spots on them

Speachless


----------



## catskillman (Apr 25, 2011)

Still there - they must not be monitoring this site very often - off season.......


----------



## WJenness (Apr 25, 2011)

Nick said:


> Like that movie Open water.



I HATED that movie...

I still want those two hours (seemed longer) of my life back.

-w


----------



## andrec10 (Apr 25, 2011)

catskillman said:


> I just went on the Hunter website - wanted to see how much snow was left to hike this weekend....
> 
> On the landing page are 2 photo's that really make me wonder.........
> 
> ...



Those towers are on Hunter West at the bottom.They have been there all winter. They have yet to be refinished. Guess they will do those onsite? Either that, or they are extra's and the towers are still at the factory being galvanized like the cross arms were.


----------



## catskillman (Apr 26, 2011)

Does not matter if they are going to be galvinized, although they definitly should be, what kind of advertisment it that??  Broken gates and rusty poles - come on..........


----------



## threecy (Apr 26, 2011)

catskillman said:


> Does not matter if they are going to be galvinized, although they definitly should be, what kind of advertisment it that??  Broken gates and rusty poles - come on..........



I don't think many other people are seeing that in those photos...I see a closed lift and some uninstalled towers.


----------



## dmc (Apr 26, 2011)

catskillman said:


> Does not matter if they are going to be galvinized, although they definitly should be, what kind of advertisment it that??  Broken gates and rusty poles - come on..........



So let Russ know...

Russ.Coloton@huntermtn.com


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2011)

threecy said:


> I don't think many other people are seeing that in those photos...I see a closed lift and some uninstalled towers.



+1
i looked at the picture of the lift with the gates, them being broken didn't jump out at me.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> +1
> i looked at the picture of the lift with the gates, them being broken didn't jump out at me.



Ugh!

You'll never see anything broken about those gates in a picture. What catskillman/huntercritic is talking about are those stupid little gates that say stop on them and that automatically open to let the next riders on the lift move forward. ONE of them was broken in the open position for the last 3 weeks of the season or so.

I don't ride the 6-pack much, but I hated those stupid gates and always rode the one that was broken when I did ride the lift the last 3 weeks of the season. Frankly, I wish they were all "broken" like that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2011)

WJenness said:


> I HATED that movie...
> 
> I still want those two hours (seemed longer) of my life back.
> 
> -w



No kidding. Plus it made my wife terrified to try scuba diving :lol:


----------

